# Anyone still making peanut butter beers?



## SnailAle (27/2/18)

As above is anyone still making peanut butter browns, porters or stouts? Sounds intriguing to me but haven't seen much about it so wondering if it was a fad that has faded out.

I'd be keen to try.


----------



## Phoney (27/2/18)

I had a peanut butter stout in Cali last year. It was delicious!


----------



## drewstertherooster (27/2/18)

I made a chocolate peanut butter stout a year and a half ago. It tasted weird, then after a month in the bottle started to come together, then at six weeks an infection showed through. 

There’s a bit on homebrewtalk about them. They tend to use PB2 and tend to agree that it takes a while for the flavours to come together.


----------

